# what room to request charter club marco



## jjking42 (May 25, 2006)

what room to request charter club marco

which building do you like best north or south. any rooms better than others


----------



## chicklet (May 25, 2006)

We spent a great week at the Charter Club Marco Island (April) and we lucked out with Unit #305 (north tower)  This unit looked out to the gulf and also the side balcony looked to the bbq area, pool, hot tub.  In my opinion, this unit (anything ending 05) in the north tower would be great.  Everything you need is right at the end of the boardwalk (parasailing, kayaking, hobie cats)  I did a review and a tug member (Sea Six) helped me out by listing the things to do in the area.  Have a great time.....watch a beautiful sunset for us!!


----------



## JLB (May 25, 2006)

Wow, SW Florida, this stuff, on the beach . . . just don't tell me you were there in January!!!   




			
				chicklet said:
			
		

> This unit looked out to the gulf and also the side balcony looked to the *bbq* area, pool, *hot tub*. !!


----------



## BevL (May 25, 2006)

Anything in the North building is going to be good.  If you can get a room ending in 5, as mentioned, you'll have a view of the water and the amenities.  Higher keeps you away a bit from the noise.  Units ending in 5 to 8 are in the north building and 1 to 4 are in the south building, I believe.

If you are exchanging in, you probably will not be able to change rooms.  You pretty much will get what is deposited and what you are originally exchanged into.  If the room is of concern to you, put the unit on hold, phone in to a VC and they should be able to tell you what room it is.  You can be pretty confident that's what you'll get.  

We were in 705 last February, loved every minute of it.  I telephoned ahead to confirm that we were expecting NOT to be moved to another unit.  We got there quite late but there was no problem.  I have a search in for that resort and a few others in Marco for the second week of December, so I'm hoping something comes up.

Bev


----------



## JLB (May 25, 2006)

Of course that is one hurricane season away, so . . . 



			
				BevL said:
			
		

> I have a search in for that resort and a few others in Marco for the second week of December, so I'm hoping something comes up.
> 
> Bev


----------



## jjking42 (May 25, 2006)

I called the resort they said I have unit 607 in the north building and unit 104 in the south.

i requested that we get both units in the north building and one ending in 05. we will see what happens check in 6/03/06


----------



## BevL (May 25, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Of course that is one hurricane season away, so . . .




Yep, definitely going for the insurance this time.  We already have a week at the Beachplace Marriott for the first week of December.  Let's hope that one of the two coasts is spared this year!!

Bev


----------



## LynnW (May 25, 2006)

Can I ask why everyone prefers the north building? Have never been to Marco Island and I just checked my confirmation and it is for unit #302. Will this location be okay?

Lynn


----------



## JLB (May 25, 2006)

I am not familiar with the unit locations like the others, but in this picture the building on the left is the north building:


http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/ownership/resorts/charterclub.html


----------



## chicklet (May 25, 2006)

In all fairness, both the north and south are great but in the south tower you will hear small children in the morning at the pool (i wouldn't be bothered by this but some folks may).  The north building is closer to the gulf so you can see out your balcony.  I believe any unit would be great at the Charter Club.  The staff was great there and they really tried to make you stay the best (from their orientation Monday a.m. great prizes, fashion shows, margarita time.....oh how i wish I was there!!!


----------



## Sea Six (May 25, 2006)

Here is a pic I posted some time ago.  Notice there are two buildings.  The north tower is on the left, closest to the beach, and the south tower is set back to the right.  On each floor, the buildings are numbered from 1 to 8, right to left.  So, unit number 5 on any floor is the unit farthest to the right in the building on the left.  Any unit 5 to 8 is in the north building, and 1 to 4 is in the south building.  Units 3 and 4 have a somewhat obstructed view of the beach, compared to any unit 5 - 8 which is right on the beach.  Unit 5 overlooks the pool area, so if you are on a low floor, you may get some unwanted noise, but may enjoy the view of the pool area as well as the beach.  This gets confusing, but just ask if you have a question.  Keep in mind I the pic is looking at the place from the beach, so left is north and right is south.


----------



## Sea Six (May 25, 2006)

To find a unit, count from right to left, 1 thru 8 on any floor.  Units 1-4 in the right building, 5-8 in the left.  Unit 8 is next to the Radisson (the pink building to the left of the resort), so there may be more noise from the beach there.  Units 1-4 are in the south building and all overlook the pool, which can be noisy on the lower floors.


----------



## Cat (May 25, 2006)

I know it's not exactly mainstream, but we actually prefer the South building. We stayed on the 3rd floor and had a stunning view of the pool, Jacuzzi and grilling pavillion, with the sparkling Gulf beyond. Noise was never a problem. We can see when the Jacuzzi is empty and go down then. It's not like you're a long distance from the Gulf. We find that seeing everything suits us better than just looking at water.


----------



## BevL (May 26, 2006)

There really isn't a bad unit at the Charter Club.  You're going to have a Gulf view anywhere - no building in front of you to block you.


----------

